# Next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride Saturday May 23rd!



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2015)

It's that time again: Inflate those tires and tighten those nuts & bolts for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride.
Saturday May 23rd at Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia, Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. 
~8am: Meet & greet at the shop to yap and kick tires.
*9am*: head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. 
Family friendly, all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Participation is increasing, so we'll have a route planned.
PM me with questions for suggestions, thanks


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 12, 2015)

I usually work late friday nights, but might drag myself outa bed early for this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2015)

I work Be sure to post up pics!


----------



## hellshotrods (May 12, 2015)

This will be my first one.  I live in Monrovia and found out about this from Mike.... Thanks !


----------



## tikicruiser (May 13, 2015)

Are we diong the rides on the 4th saturday of the month now? I thought it was the 3rd saturday of the month.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2015)

It's usually the 3rd, but several locals will be up in Yosemite for the Rolling Relics Ride the 16th.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Are we diong the rides on the 4th saturday of the month now? I thought it was the 3rd saturday of the month.




There were some conflicts this month but we'll be back on track for June. 
I think some folks will be meeting up this Sat too if you're down. Same time, same place, coffee on me


----------



## Balloonatic (May 13, 2015)

*What to ride?*

um... yay! Local yocal here.... I will finally make this ride, I've been wanting to meet and ride with the local Gabrielinos for a while. Looking forward to meeting ya'll. 

Is there a theme like "bring ur rusty Elgin" or something? Which bike to ride? My Colson tandem is ready to roll...  or I could take the newest addition (about 2 weeks ago now) to my stable? I won't say what it is, but it's about as seminal and iconic as it gets for balloon tire and I can't stop looking at it. Unlike the majority of my bikes, it's restored, but it was done extremely well about 25 years ago or more... looks like it was done yesterday though. Any votes, not knowing what the other bike is? I sort of answered my own question here, didn't I.

Mike sorry to miss you but I will take pix I promise and will be sure to make June if possible.


----------



## okozzy (May 22, 2015)

Is this ride still on?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 22, 2015)

okozzy said:


> Is this ride still on?




Ubetchum


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2015)

Nice ride in Monrovia today:


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2015)

Nice! So upset I had to miss it. Would much rather cruise around Monrovia than stressing here at work


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2015)

Very nice. Lovin that aerocycle and couldn't help but notice the tailgate of a cameo pickup.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 24, 2015)

*Gorgeous day for a ride!*

My first ride with the Monrovians... SO fun, and a nicer group of folks would be hard to find. What a great little town to cruise through too... real home town feel with lots of Craftsman homes and quiet, wooded streets. 

Scott, nice job on the route too... I'll be doing this ride again, and again.

Brought the Cameo and the new (to me) Aerocycle... first time riding it, and it rode like a dream! I'm sold on Morrow hubs now too!

Sorry we missed you Mike, but met your wife and friend on their bikes! See you next time...


----------



## Dale Alan (May 24, 2015)

Good stuff,love the pics.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 24, 2015)

okozzy said:


> Is this ride still on?




Oscar are you O.K. this morning after the front wheel washout you had yesterday?


----------



## okozzy (May 25, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Oscar are you O.K. this morning after the front wheel washout you had yesterday?




My wrist is a bit sore, but other than that.... all good...LOL !


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)

okozzy said:


> My wrist is a bit sore, but other than that.... all good...LOL !




Man, heard you took a nasty spill. Glad you're OK, but more importantly...how's the bike??


----------



## okozzy (May 25, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Man, heard you took a nasty spill. Glad you're OK, but more importantly...how's the bike??




Hey Mike you were missed at the ride and funny you should ask about the bike, this bike is got so much patina that you can't even tell it took a dive onto the asphalt.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 25, 2015)

I was planning on this ride, being that I live in Monrovia.   But I woke up with some health issues and had to miss out.....bummer.   I hope to go on the next one.   Thanks for posting the pics, looks like a good time.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (May 25, 2015)

Looks like fun I will definitely have to make a ride! That Areocycle is awesome! But I'm loving that "58" cameo I'm in the process of restoring my "55" cameo. It's presently in the proccess of some frame mods.TCI
Mustang II front end along with a four link rear end. Hope to meet everyone at the next ride.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 27, 2015)

*Carter the Cameo*

Here are some better shots of my '58 Cameo... hard to take that truck anywhere without drawing attention. 

I got it from the original owner in the Haight Ashbury section of San Francisco about 5 years ago now. He was a great guy named Bob Carter. He was ill and reluctantly selling to cover expenses...  I promised him I would leave it stock and only put the correct parts it was missing back on it. We became friends and I asked if he would be OK with me calling the truck "Carter" after him, and it was one of the few things that made him smile in the hospital. He passed 3 years ago now, but I think of him every time I drive it. I constantly get notes on it and people coming to my door asking me to sell it, but I love that truck way too much to sell... I always say they will bury me in it. ;o)


----------



## Balloonatic (May 27, 2015)

*DeLuxe!*

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the interior is completely original.... 

Exterior got a cheapie respray in 1974, but is untouched aside from that. When I got it there was an empty flask of whiskey behind the seat and bible verse in the glove box. I left them there. 

One of only 1405 produced in '58 before production ceased 2 months into the model year to be replaced by the all metal bedded Fleetside, but really so Chevy could tool up and produce the 59 El Camino. For those that don't know, the Cameo sports a *fiberglass* bed, and was the most expensive truck on the Chevy lot. 

The bed was made at the Ashtabula Ohio factory that produced fiberglass Corvette bodies for Chevy, so one could argue it's a Corvette pick-up... ;o) 

Features include: factory 283 V8 with 4-speed hydramatic trans (yes, a factory _automatic_ trans AND V8 in a 50s truck - unheard of!) but the kicker is factory power-steering. Only 10% of '58 Cameos were ordered with power steering. Rare truck with rare options.... that's my Carter.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (May 27, 2015)

Awesome truck and the story behind it is "priceless"


----------



## Balloonatic (May 28, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Glad you like my Cameo... would love to see your 55... post some pix! When it's done, maybe you will bring to Bob's Big Boy on a Friday night in Toluca Lake? We can make a showing of Cameos. Could even put a vintage bike or two in the beds...


----------



## azbug-i (May 30, 2015)

Loving these pics and oh my gosh what wonderful bikes!


----------

